# This ones a FUNNY!!!



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

ROFL i agree  too funny and cute


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG! That was the best video ever made! YEAH COWS! (acctually, I hate cows)

VB


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

lol, I couldn't get past the first minute! I don't get it!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Ahhaaahahahaa! and I only watched half XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

LOL one question though...why did the boy cow have udders? O.O


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that is a hoot!


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

momo3boys said:


> LOL one question though...why did the boy cow have udders? O.O


I wonder the same thing lol.
oh and the boy cows are called bulls not cows lol


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ahahah!!! tooo funny!!! It is a catchy tune!

im gonna sing it all day now!!


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I've always loved cows! They're so sweet, cute, & generous to give us milk! I therefore don't like to eat them.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

neither  actually im a vego so i dont eat any animal lolz

especially now because im going to have a bad dream tonight that cows with guns are going to come into my room


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Ba, ha, ha, ha....... 
Very funny!

There MUST be a sequel? 
We don't know what happened! :shock:
Did the Chickens in Choppers save the Cows with Guns, or what?!?
I MUST know! 

Does ANYBODY know?


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> Ba, ha, ha, ha.......
> Very funny!
> 
> There MUST be a sequel?
> ...


im not sure, thats the only one I could find :/ 
but if there is a chickens in choppers vid, i wanna see it lol.
becasue I too want to know what happend.


----------



## huntersatheart (May 25, 2011)

hahahahah this is hilarious !


----------

